
Great Developers don't need to be Passionate - jmadsen
http://blog.qualified.io/great-developers-dont-need-to-be-passionate/
======
mianos
This is a near perfect example of a link bait title aimed to getting links and
reads for 'google juice'. It is also wrong.

Passion does not equal long hours, the rest of the stuff described is a result
of interest in solving problems and 'high interest' => 'passion'.

What makes this even dumber is the company itself peddles programming tests
they think can recognise these qualities by subjecting potential candidates to
a bunch of contrived small programming problems that do not reflect in any way
what it takes to be a better than average developer.

Stuff like this is not helping anyone.

